# New here and Hi!



## degreeoff (Oct 25, 2009)

Howdy ya'll,

Well a brief history. Dad was a sword boat capt. out of Glouster MA, he died when I was 7. I am now 37 and I have caught his bug after 26 years. I have really CAUGHT it!

My Boat history....

-16yrs windsurfing/ sunfish
-29yrs Built a small boat with 2 25cc gas RC boat engines (3.5hp @ 14k rpm) driving 2 mini jet drives from Germany...all run by wire (rc servos etc) fun but a waste of time and money.
-31yrs bought a 2002 Caribe 10' RIB with a 8hp honda ($700 bucks needed TLC) Sold to buy a 18' jon boat with a 25/20 OB jet for fishing Potomac
THEN it happened......a barn find 19' somthing or other with no engine ($700) and a trailer.
-32yrs while looking for a engine for the above I ran across a 25' 1978 Siedelman with a 8 hp long shaft for $650 for the engine or $700 for the boat....well so it began........Total refit and then.....
-34yrs a 1980 Catalina 27 from the original owner w/ Atomic 4 for $900 (autohelm, full sail set, speed furler etc) Well I refit this one too and then.....
-37yrs 1985 Catalina 30 TALL rig with all the bells and whistles (you know little things like walking room below, a FULL head and CNG oven/cooktop and wheel steering w/ autohelm!) but in a state of neglect for $1000....it now sits in my side yard being torn down to bare hull for a GOOD once over, very little rot (1 bulkhead) and NO soft spots on deck. 1400 hour Universal M-25 that'll need????? I will be starting a thread on this shortly. I will be needing your help on numerous stages I am sure.

I have PROMISED the better 1/2 that this would be the last boat for at least 3 years.....else she'll leave me I know it!

Josh


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Welcome to the forums Josh! Sounds like you love working on em more then sailing em. Universal engines are pretty indestructable, you may find it's still ok! good luck on your C30. great boats!


----------



## RealityCheck (Jun 2, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Looks like you have lots of work in front of you. Best wishes and don't forget to get out on the water when you have the opportunity.


----------



## degreeoff (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks guys/girls.......

Believe me I much prefer sailing them to working on them but I keep finding mega deals.....Went out yesterday for a bit only to realize the 27 is very small. We had 4 people on her and it was tight, too tight. Good motovation for getting the new gal going.


----------

